# Bolens 4.10/3.50-6 tires and rims need replaced...



## kr645802 (12 mo ago)

The rims are all chewed up from the previous owner and the tires are flat. Are there recommendations on what I should buy to replace where I can get the rim as well? I would prefer to go tubeless. Or if I go to a 4" rim, would I increase the sidewall height to 5.5?

Brand new to this..


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

A tire that is size 4.10/3.50-6 is equivalent to the XTrac size 13x4.00-6 ....

The rims can usually be straightened out, or if that bad, you can put a tube in it, as long as sharp edges are smoothed.

You do not want to go from a 6-inch rim down to a 4-inch rim.

If those are lawn tires, or worn-down tires, then certainly put on the XTrac tubeless tires.

These are the 13x4.00-6 XTrac tires on one of my 10000 series Ariens .....


----------

